# Train Show pick-ups.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Today's show in Syracuse was a good day. Usually I can't find any deals there but I did score a few things... A fairly nice American Flyer Circus engine, runs good, but I'll strip it down for my usual service....A nice 322AC Hudson, runs but no smoke and a loose insulator.... A bunch of brass and steel wire brushes for my dremel....There's a story about the Circus engine.. A guy was haggling about the price, which the seller had a $140 dollar price on it.. The perspective buyer had him down to $90 bucks, but the buyer balked. The seller finally said $85 and the buyer(?) said no and walked away. All this time I was in ear-shot...I picked up the engine and said I couldn't believe that guy didn't want it for $85. The seller said the same thing, and said if I wanted it for $85, since I already heard the conversation, I could have it.. I told him, wrap it up!!!.. Now the best part...He also had a large box of K-Line wide radius curves!!..I bought them as I know my good friends here want/need some. I didn't buy them all as they would have crippled my budget, but they are for sale, first come, first served, with the best price, plus shipping. They are nice














, and lay-out ready.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good show. Send me a PM with a good price on some K-Line curves.

I have 2 extra pieces so I need ONE of the following. I have 14 pieces.

1 Piece
10 Pieces
4 pieces
16 pieces
7 pieces
In other words let me know what you got. Thanks.
Let me know what may be available. Then I will decide.

I may do an offset on my layout. That's why the variance. One loop maybe 2 with K-Line wide curves.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Good show. Send me a PM with a good price on some K-Line curves.
> 
> I have 2 extra pieces so I need ONE of the following. I have 14 pieces.
> 
> ...


Hi Al... I have 9 pieces. Let me know what they're worth to you.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Vendor had same box of KLine curves at Buffalo show for $4 a piece.Also had Circus engine here and a 299 Atlantic.He told me make pile of Flyer stuff and we can make a deal.I passed as I have too much inventory.Gonna have nice 326 at Batavia show...


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, from what I see in the photograph you did all right with all your locomotive purchases as far as quality goes, especially that 322 AC. Love those Hudsons. In my case more than Northerns. 
That circus engine for only $85? I've seen worse go for more. Or at least the asking price was. The last show I attended in Sept. a guy had one in a lot worse condition and only dropped the price $10 all the way down to $145! It didn't run and needed painted plus the tender was dented and scratched badly on one side and the top edge was bent like it had been dropped or something fell on it. Some deal he tried to make me! "These are hard to come by you know". 

Kenny


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

wish I would have known american flyer loco's like these were worth this, I seen a bunch of american flyer stuff at an antique store next to a flea market last weekend. I also passed on a die cast 4-6-2 pacific for 25 bucks a couple weeks ago (no idea if it ran)

I don't model or have any american flyer stuff so I don't buy it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to add, there was a large box of flyer parts, chassis, shells, tenders, smoke units, all sorts of stuff, including a couple of complete engines. The guy didn't know how to price the entire box, so he told me $50 bucks for everything.. I offered $40, and he said no.. Hope he didn't strain himself when he carried it home.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That's one advantage we have at a train show. Not that many buyers for AF stuff.
Well, compared to other scales. I bought all my stuff from one vendor at a train show a couple of weeks ago. He had other scales of stuff that was selling but no S buyers. I pretty much named the price and he was all in. He wanted rid of the stuff. You get tired of toting the same stuff from show to show. I used to do diecast cars shows. And towards the end of the show most offers are accepted. Who wants
to carry that stuff home. I would take 6 or 7 boxes loaded with diecast and a good show I would carry maybe 2 home.


----------

